# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Dutch  russian language
Hi my name is Jana i`m from Czech republic and i try to learn Russian. I`m looking for some Russian girl with who i could talk and learn. Place - Amsterdam. contact mail: janickabl@hotmail.com  ::

----------


## Jon

Let me check....mmmm.....nope I'm not a girl  ::   
Ehmm come to think of it...I could really use a Russian girl as well...... of course also only to talk with and learn from   ::

----------

